

Speeding up SSL: ECC 279% faster than RSA - codexon
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.98.778

======
cperciva
If your SSL handshaking is a performance-limiting step, you're doing something
wrong. Yes, ECC can be faster than RSA... but it really doesn't matter for
SSL.

------
oakenshield
This is from 2004.

The problem with ECC is (has been, rather) that it's covered by patents, and
OpenSSL didn't have ECC APIs until very recently. I believe the implementation
in the latest versions of OpenSSL are based on the work of the same authors.
Unfortunately, with so much deployed code using RSA-based handshakes, it seems
tough for ECC to gain traction all that soon.

~~~
codexon
<http://www.rsa.com/rsalabs/node.asp?id=2325>

Also, the lawsuit that certicom made against Sony for ECC infringement was
thrown out.

Here is a GPL implementation that claims to be patent free:

<http://point-at-infinity.org/seccure/>

